# More videos



## RobP (Apr 5, 2004)

Just posted some new clips on the site, including: 

From Moscow last summer: 

Mikhail sabre work 
http://www.systemauk.com/video/mrsw1.mpg 
http://www.systemauk.com/video/mrsw2.mpg 
http://www.systemauk.com/video/mrsw3.mpg 

Stick and whip 
http://www.systemauk.com/video/moscs1.mpg 
http://www.systemauk.com/video/moscw1.mpg 

Young Spets guy / boxer, his first encounter with the System 
http://www.systemauk.com/video/mosbox1.mpg 
http://www.systemauk.com/video/mosbox2.mpg 

I know a lot of people had codec trouble with the last bunch, can you guys let me know if you can "see" these ones? 

The rest are at
http://www.systemauk.com/video2.htm

Thanks 

R


----------



## arnisador (Apr 5, 2004)

It's working fione for me (in Windows Media Player).


----------



## Furtry (Apr 5, 2004)

RobP, great clips .
Worked fine this time thanks.


----------



## Jackal (Apr 6, 2004)

_Much_ better!
Thanks RobP.


----------



## MikeB (Apr 6, 2004)

RobP said:
			
		

> Young Spets guy / boxer, his first encounter with the System
> http://www.systemauk.com/video/mosbox1.mpg
> http://www.systemauk.com/video/mosbox2.mpg


I wonder if you could explain to me how, in the first clip, the gentleman being punched manages to absorb the boxer's punches.

I would also like to know how Michael manages to floor him with a tap.

Is it to do with the placement of the punch (Michael appears to hit him directly in the solar plexus)? Is it to do with the amount of power being generated?

Any further information you could give me would be greatly appreciated. 

Coincidently, my interest in Systema has been sparked after talking to one of the guys I train under, who visited Moscow. I did a little research and found a similar clip of him repeatedly punching a rather large gentleman in the stomach, with no apparent effect. There is also a clip of him being floored by Michael in London, in a similar manner. As a result, I don't doubt the authenticity of the footage.

The clips work fine, by the way (Windows Media Player 7)


----------



## tshadowchaser (Apr 6, 2004)

I had to stat an stop each viedo a few times befor they would play the whole thing. Once i did that no problem.
Great clips, thanks
My only comment is he just makes it look so damn easy. And I know its not that easy he is just that good.


----------



## Furtry (Apr 7, 2004)

MikeB said:
			
		

> I wonder if you could explain to me how, in the first clip, the gentleman being punched manages to absorb the boxer's punches.
> 
> I would also like to know how Michael manages to floor him with a tap.
> 
> ...


The ability to take punches is developed through breathing and allot of punching  . Do a searches Here; http://www.rmaforum.com/phpBB2/ and here http://www.russianmartialart.com/forum/
There are some good explanations, although nothing beats hands on experience.


----------



## MikeB (Apr 10, 2004)

Furtry said:
			
		

> The ability to take punches is developed through breathing and allot of punching  . Do a searches Here; http://www.rmaforum.com/phpBB2/ and here http://www.russianmartialart.com/forum/
> There are some good explanations, although nothing beats hands on experience.


Many thanks.

I'll try and get myself to a class in London in a couple of weeks, when I'm back in town.


----------



## Furtry (Apr 18, 2004)

John just added a huge clip on to our site. Enjoy... a little feed back on his efforts would be appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## MikeB (Apr 19, 2004)

Furtry said:
			
		

> John just added a huge clip on to our site. Enjoy... a little feed back on his efforts would be appreciated. Thanks.


Great stuff! Having the sound adds so much to the usefulness of the clip.

I felt like I was in the class (I even started getting a bit nervous when you went "OK, you try it now" and I wasn't exactly sure what you'd just demoed! I promise that I wasn't on crack :uhohh: ).

Futry, how tall are you, if you don't mind me asking?


----------



## Cruentus (Apr 19, 2004)

Those clips are great! 

For us those who don't do systema, can you guys explain what the objective is in the stick and whip work excersises?

Also, Mikhails punch interests me. It's like a downward corkscrew that seems to somehow disrupt internally? How about an explaination on the mechanics behind it?

One of these days I'll get down to Toronto to play systema myself.  :uhyeah: 

Thanks,

 :asian:


----------



## jellyman (Apr 20, 2004)

> Futry, how tall are you, if you don't mind me asking?



Perhaps Furtry seems familiar to you. Perhaps his you're aware of his Hollywood work?


----------



## Furtry (Apr 20, 2004)

:uhyeah:  John is close... LOL!
I'm 5'5, 160lbs.
The Stick and whip work... if you enjoy that kind of thing, is the pinnacle of avoidance work and a great way to learn how to get a grip on your fear reactivity.


----------



## Furtry (Apr 20, 2004)

> Also, Mikhails punch interests me. It's like a downward corkscrew that seems to somehow disrupt internally? How about an explaination on the mechanics behind it?


  Impact of TMA punches end with the rotation of the fist while in Systema the rotation of the fist is the beginning of the impact. The corkscrew action is the reason for such penetration. Unlike most TMAs we rotate at the beginning of the impact, when hitting with the fist, not before impact. Using this type of strike you can direct the direction of the force and how far it travels.
Arthur has a great physiological explanation of it all... I just know it works


----------



## Furtry (Apr 20, 2004)

> I felt like I was in the class (I even started getting a bit nervous when you went "OK, you try it now" and I wasn't exactly sure what you'd just demoed! I promise that I wasn't on crack  ).


 I wanted the guys to evade the attack to a position from which they could counter directly/immediately with out wasting movement or time.


			
				Furtry said:
			
		

> Impact of TMA punches end with the rotation of the fist while in Systema the rotation of the fist is the beginning of the impact. The corkscrew action is the reason for such penetration. Unlike most TMAs we rotate at the beginning of the impact, when hitting with the fist, not before impact. Using this type of strike you can direct the force and how far it travels.
> Arthur has a great physiological explanation of it all... I just know it works


corrected my grammar


----------



## MikeB (Apr 20, 2004)

Furtry said:
			
		

> I wanted the guys to evade the attack to a position from which they could counter directly/immediately with out wasting movement or time.


Now, that's service. I feel like I owe you for the lesson, now!

Interesting to hear that you are 5'5, as I'm only an inch or so taller and we are roughly the same build, although I'm a fair bit lighter at around 60kg (130 pounds?). 

Although I'm willing to try most things, I've always been a little sceptical of martial arts which claim that they cater for all shapes and sizes. Having seen Mikhail on various video clips, I was starting to get a little worried as I simply can't put that sort of weight behind my punches - at least now I know that I'm on a rough par with you.

One thing that I've been meaning to ask is, what qualifies a person to teach Systema? As far as I can see, there are no "grades" of any sort, with it being a military system first and foremost. So, what are the pre-reqs to becoming a certified instructor?


----------



## Furtry (Apr 21, 2004)

MikeB said:
			
		

> One thing that I've been meaning to ask is, what qualifies a person to teach Systema? As far as I can see, there are no "grades" of any sort, with it being a military system first and foremost. So, what are the pre-reqs to becoming a certified instructor?


Study with Vlad and/or Mikahil until they decide you have what it takes.


----------



## jellyman (Apr 22, 2004)

RobP than you for the great clips. I think I have your website backed up on my hard drive now (at least the clips).


----------



## Arthur (Apr 23, 2004)

Furtry said:


> Arthur has a great physiological explanation of it all...



Here's a little bit of it.

http://www.rmaforum.com/video/counterpressure_striking.wmv

Its in Windows Media 9 codec, so if you don't have it... well get it, its a good thng to have  :uhyeah: 

Enjoy,
Arthur


----------



## MikeB (Apr 23, 2004)

Another excellent video. At this rate I'll never have to attend a class!

Nice one Arthur.


----------



## MikeB (Apr 26, 2004)

MikeB said:
			
		

> At this rate I'll never have to attend a class!


Well, I finally bit the bullet and got myself down to the London class.

The entire session was dedicated to slow work and, after a little over one hour, I feel qualified to rubbish anyone who claims that working in slow motion is of no practical use.

It was like nothing I'd experienced before. In fact, at times I felt like an idiot when I couldn't instinctively understand what was going on or why my partner wasn't falling moving when I pushed him, whereas I kept finding myself on the floor after a light touch. Talking to the other class participants, I realised that it would come with time!

The people were all very friendly and willing to help. There was a focus on "having fun" and relaxing, as opposed to being aggressive. I found it to be an effective environment to learn in.

I'll be back for more.


----------



## Furtry (Apr 26, 2004)

MikeB said:
			
		

> Well, I finally bit the bullet and got myself down to the London class.
> 
> The entire session was dedicated to slow work and, after a little over one hour, I feel qualified to rubbish anyone who claims that working in slow motion is of no practical use.
> 
> ...


Is that London Ontario or UK?
...wait you said "rubbish" so that would make it the UK. :boing2:


----------



## MikeB (Apr 27, 2004)

Furtry said:
			
		

> Is that London Ontario or UK?
> ...wait you said "rubbish" so that would make it the UK. :boing2:


That's right, the original London. Accept no imitations :supcool: 

Where is Canada? In the US? :ultracool 

OK, I'll stop now before I get a slap!


----------

